# Marconi 365 FZ ?



## F5NFB (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi the group.
I buyed the morse key attached. It seems to be a Marconi 365 FZ but on the label it's wrote "HISPANO RADIO MARITIMA".
I didn't find anything on the web about it.
Is anyone can say me more about this morse key ?
Best maritime regards. Jo


----------



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

HISPANIC MARITIME RADIO (hispanoradio.net) is a maritime communications supplier, and they're still in business, ask them. 73 de N1EA / David


----------



## F5NFB (Mar 14, 2014)

djringjr said:


> HISPANIC MARITIME RADIO (hispanoradio.net) is a maritime communications supplier, and they're still in business, ask them. 73 de N1EA / David


Thank you djringjr. I have just sent a message.


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

Looks similar to a 365FZ but there are differences. The FZ mechanical parts are fitted on the lid of an Eddystone box and covered by the box itself. The spring adjuster is a different shape from the FZ and again, the knurling is different on the adjuster hardware. Be interesting to hear what Hispanic Maritime Radio say. I have a 365FZ bought new directly from Marconi Southampton depot. PM me if you would like a photo.
Happy days
gwzm


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

If I remember correctly, in order to reduce costs MIMCo replaced the original brass cover of the key and mounted the key and other components on the lid of an alloy Eddystone box, using the box itself as the cover. At this distance in time I can't recall the part number given to that model or even whether we stuck with the MWT drawing office 365 number and a new suffix, or gave it a new ID from the MIMCo drawing office Z00- seies. Some members have access to later consoles such as were used with Conqueror or Challenger transmitters which would have used the redesigned keys and may be able to check the key's identify.


----------



## zl1bbw (May 27, 2014)

Parts of the key look marconi, the cover is for sure, in reality its just and eddystone box, the sidepieces with bearings and the lever look marconi, but the rest of it looks like a hybrid. The knob and the wiring are definitely not marconi style.


----------

